#ubuntu-au 2011-10-10
<xannen> Hey guys!
<xannen> hey anyone about?
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> head_victim: should only need to check this sets now :) https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/en_AU/+index?batch=300&memo=900&start=900 && https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/en_AU/+index?batch=300&memo=900&start=900
<head_victim> sagaci: nice work
<sagaci> also no packages with two-digits left, cleaned them up last night
<head_victim> I'm currently trying not to throw my phone at a wall. For the third time now it's randomly correupted all the file/folder names on the SD Card with no apparent cause.
<head_victim> Those 2 links are the same?
<sagaci> whoops, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/en_AU/+index?batch=300&memo=1200&start=1200
<sagaci> I only have to do another 1300 strings to get it down to my goal for this cycle, being 80,000
<head_victim> That's only an hour's work :P On that note, time to go argue with the washing machine and phone (both are playing up tonight :/)
<sagaci> no worries, should be easy, i'm off too... 
<xannen> evening guys
<ntrly_owl> boo bugs in network manager
<ntrly_owl> an unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade
<ntrly_owl> when doing gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<ntrly_owl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades?highlight=%28\bCategoryUpgrade\b%29#Upgrading_Using_the_Alternate_CD.2BAC8-DVD
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> http://procps.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<kaushal> Why do long usernames get printed as numbers?
<kaushal> ps aux | grep glassfish, it reports as numbers
<kaushal> i know the username is more than 8 charaters
<kaushal> Any other workaround ?
<kaushal> ps -o pid,user=glassfish -o comm
<kaushal> does report wrong pid
<kaushal> Am i doing it wrong ?
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-11
<airtonix> yeah
<xannen> no!
<gggs> ORLY?
<sagaci> hiya
<sagaci>  anyone setting up the poll for the meeting time?
<head_victim> sagaci: just seeing if it was designated to anyone in particular in the meeting
<sagaci> I don't think anyone put their hand up for it
<head_victim> Hmm the meeting logs on the loco.u.c page isn't correct
<sagaci> for the meeting we just had?
<head_victim> Yep
<head_victim> Just updated
<head_victim> If you ahve the inclination feel free to set it up tonight
<head_victim> I'm about to head to bed
<head_victim> Oh the meeting logs seems to autopopulate, but it's done it for the wrong time
<sagaci> ah ok
<head_victim> Alright I have to run, feel free to set up the poll or I'll probably get to it in a day or two
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-12
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267313
<kaushal> whats the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade ?
<head_victim> Good old kaushal, asking the same question in 10 different places at once when a quick google gives you more than enough info.
<elky> yeah
<gorilla> head_victim: Ignore him(??) as going by his(??) ip address he shouldn't be here. :-)
<head_victim> gorilla: referring to the email messages I get from other mailing lists, the fact he linked a forum post and from other IRC channels as well 
<gorilla> I know.. I had a read of the forum myself. Theres a saying about horses and water.. :-)
<head_victim> Tempting to say something in all the different places I've seen him mention it just to show how annoying it can be
<sagaci> talking about evva?
<head_victim> kaushal
<gorilla> heh. "You may also have seen this answer in other places as here, here and here"
<sagaci> ah ok, totally unrelated pm then
<head_victim> gorilla: the worst thing is I'm sure there would be at least 8 good answers ont he first page of a google search
<gorilla> head_victim: yep. the horse and water thing :-)
<sagaci> head_victim, so how do you want the poll... ie. just two options, leave time as-is and pull back half an hour?
<xannen> so... yay for carbon tax!  lol
<gorilla> xannen: now there might be less hot air around.. coming from canberra.
<head_victim> sagaci: 3 maybe? 1, leave as is, 2 move 30 mins early, 3 move 60 mins early?
<sagaci> on a separate note, would it be beneficial to create a blueprint/wiki page for a roadmap for Ubuntu-AU?
<sagaci> for goals, events, mission -- to have some kind of framework to lessen the chance of becoming a dormant team again
<head_victim> sagaci: sounds like a reasonable idea to me
<sagaci> head_victim, how do you go about creating a wiki page on the u.wiki? I'm logged in..?
<head_victim> Just go to the page you want to copy or type in the page you want to start afresh with. If it's on the AU team page I'd suggest looking at the project pages, it has an already formatted page you can copy
<sagaci> yeah, I just changed the url part
<sagaci> I'm thinking it may be beneficial to hold a sprint or a meeting during the UDS-P, for ubuntu-au roadmap, maybe
<head_victim> I don't know anyone going, but we can definitely organise extra IRC meetings to discuss and focus on a roadmap
<head_victim> Even if it's just a thread ont he mailing list with collaboration on the blueprint or wiki
<sagaci> head_victim, yeah, remote participation, ie. IRC assumed
<head_victim> Ah ok, to me UDS is a real person event with some remote participation :)
<head_victim> But that could be a flawed assumption
<head_victim> Alright, I'm stuffed, this 9 - 5 sucks
<sagaci> yeah I see your point but it'll tie in nicely with the main roadmap/developer/sprint/making-of-ubuntu, since it's only a a few weeks time - coincide roughly with this
<sagaci> and besides, the "geographicalness" of Australia doesn't really lend itself to having regular developer sprints/face-to-face unless you're living in the city
<sagaci> also the wiki needs a clean-up/archive
<head_victim> Yeah it was done about 12 months ago or so
<head_victim> But on that note I have to crash, nice updates to the wiki/blueprint I got the emails
<sagaci> do you just delete stuff or do you archive it
<head_victim> Move it all to /Archive
<sagaci> righteo then, catchya later
<head_victim> If you open up /AustralianTeam/Archive it shuold be pretty obviousa
<head_victim> I set that up last time to make it easier and still able to get to but not cluttering up the place
<sagaci> also, not trying to wake you up or anything... feel free to unsubscribe email from the bug or a couple of blueprints, I'm pretty sure I set no email to all the ones I could, it's just that the bug for the actual CD ISO l10n is assigned to the -au team, since I thought that was appropriate but I expect for the team to have to slag all the email that goes with it
<sagaci> I don't expect **
<sagaci> :)
<ikt> head_victim: 
<ikt> any chance you're awake?
<xannen> omg 11.10 not out yet!!  :(
<gorilla> xannen: the ready rule applies: Is'd done when it's done.
<xannen> sounds like blizzard entertainment.  :P
<gorilla> possibly.. but not as bad as Duke Nukem Forever. Should have stayed unreleased.
<head_victim> ikt: am now if that helps
<xannen> hehe gorilla.
<gggs> wierd, gnome's clock shows GMT as "GMT -11", meaning it's -11hrs behind EST
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-13
<xannen> omg 11.10 won't release for another day!  :(
<sagaci> yeah
<sagaci> Canonical should move to an in-the-future timezone
<xannen> hi sagaci <3
<airtonix> <3 is pretty awesome
<airtonix> gnome-shell that is 
<gggs> I don't know, this might sound like blasphemy, but I think I'll either stick with 11.04 or move to Xubuntu
<blahdeblah> gggs: My blasphemy is that i'll move back to Debian and sit on GNOME 2 for as long as they support it ;-)
<gggs> blahdeblah: Nice to know I'm not alone, I'm a focus-follows-mouse, window shading, oldschool-X kindof person myself
<blahdeblah> I never said that! :-)
<airtonix> i'm a "wish i could customise my desktop-environ without compiling C code" kinda guy
<gggs> blahdeblah: I meant `staying with gnome2 or similar'
<blahdeblah> gggs: I hate focus-follows-mouse, and i never use window shading.  I use a GNOME 2 that's vanilla other than replacing their window manager with icewm.  I just love the full control over keyboard shortcuts it provides.
<gggs> blahdeblah: I even use focus-follows-mouse (aka `sloppy focus') on Windows! Multiple desktops + winshading means the whole alt+tab behaviour is a non-issue. I'm curious though, what sortof keyboard shortcuts are you talking about?
<blahdeblah> I use 12 virtual workspaces.  I keep fixed applications in each by convention.  I switch between them frequently.  Icewm provides hotkeys for forward, back, most recent, and arbitrary numbered workspaces.
<blahdeblah> So i map win+# keys to all of them
<gggs> blahdeblah: I've setup Compiz in a similar fashion with super+left/right and super+LMB/RMB
<gggs> 12 workspaces is a fair bit though
<blahdeblah> right now, 2 of them are empty
<blahdeblah> But i try to keep my work separated out 
<gggs> 10 windows is a lot of seperation
<gggs> although I do have a dual-monitor setup, so it's probably about the same
<sagaci> head_victim: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric -- just reached the goal in time
<gggs> sagaci: damn, you've been busy
<sagaci> <21% to go for the precise cycle
<gggs> What does "79,942 untranslated" mean?
<gggs> is that words, files, lines...?
<sagaci> strings
<gggs> sagaci: so... you've translated 380,986 strings already?
<sagaci> the no, we've collectively translated around 300,000
<gggs> wow, good work
<sagaci> still that ~79,000 to go and then we'll scape out the errors people have made :)
<sagaci> scrape
<gggs> Hey being part of the Australian Ubuntu team, can you modify the en_AU locale and submit changes?
<xannen> ZZZZZZZZZ 20 hours till 11.10 :(
<sagaci> gggs: you need to join the team and be approved, which is easily done
<sagaci> xannen: it'll likely be release when we're asleep around 4am in the morning
<gggs> gnome-clock showed Sunday as the first day of the week, modifying one line in en_AU fixed it, but some dude I forget the name of said I'd need some sortof official standard or document to change it
<head_victim> gggs: depends on what you mean by locale though.
<head_victim> timezones are a whole other kettle of fish
<xannen> I'm an ubuntu-au asylum seeker, process me, not in malaysia. :D
<sagaci> honestly, I'd like the date to display as 13th October, 2011
<sagaci> rather than the US October 13, 2011
<xannen> I have us-en locale too.  i'm over it.  :(
<head_victim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/192507
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 192507 in langpack-locales (Ubuntu) "en_AU locale: first day of week incorrect" [Low,Fix released]
<head_victim> That's an old one but the same issue
<head_victim> Basically we can't collectively decide
<head_victim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales is where to report any bugs you think need fixing though
<xannen> hehe...  shuttleworth boarded US spaceship didn't he?  :P
<gggs> yea that's the issue I ran into, but I've never met anyone that thought Sunday was the first day of the week
<xannen> Hi head_victim, btw <3
<head_victim> http://cpan.uwinnipeg.ca/htdocs/DateTime-Locale/DateTime/Locale/en_AU.html looks like the most comprehensive list of info on the topic
<head_victim> Gday xannen 
<head_victim> sagaci: doesn't it display the right date format when using en_AU?
<head_victim> Hmm, so it doesn't. That definitely is a bug.
<gggs> head_victim: would that doc be enough to convince the committers upstream?
<head_victim> gggs: not sure, worth a try?
<sagaci> yeah, I tried tweak it but didn't have time at the time to file/struggle with it
<gggs> head_victim: maybe, what do we have to do?
<head_victim> gggs: I'd submit a bug against that package
<gggs> head_victim: but it was marked wontfix
<head_victim> gggs: yeah that was 3 years ago as well though
<cretsiah> hi any1 know how to fix right click in firefox on ubuntu?
<head_victim> If you can point to a credible source that states it is "X" and the locale is set to "Y" I'm sure you'll get it sorted. Just need a good reason
<head_victim> cretsiah: depends on what you've done to make it not work?
<gggs> it's surprising that an entire continent of Ubuntu users either haven't noticed or haven't attempted to fix it
<cretsiah> lol gggs, unfortunetly I dont what has happened, as my kid was using it at the time, he is claiming he was only watching youtube
<gggs> cretsiah: hah, I was talking about something else
<gggs> cretsiah: what sortof mouse is it
<cretsiah> logitech scroll-wheel mouse
<cretsiah> it was fine 3 days ago...
<cretsiah> he also managed to remove all the desktop icons 
<gggs> cretsiah: heh, you need to setup another user account next time, Linux is designed for multi-users
<gggs> when did you reboot it last?
<cretsiah> he has his own account, however kids being kids my account was in use at the time, and no rebooting didnt help..
<airtonix> cretsiah: i assume you tried restarting nautilus with : nautilus -q
<airtonix> cretsiah: and which version of ubuntu ? 
<cretsiah> ubuntu 11.04 running xfce, 
<cretsiah> no i havent tried restarting nautilus
<sagaci> wow great, it's already synced on aarnet
<xannen> what's sync on aarnet?
<sagaci> 11.10 isos are on aarnet
<sagaci> for unmetered for bigpond
<xannen> oh wow already?
<gggs> sagaci: hey, you're right: 62fb5d750c30a27a26d01c5f3d8df459 *ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<xannen> according to: http://http://thisisthecountdown.com/ it's release in 6 hours ish
<gggs> hmm, "ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso - 12-Oct-2011 15:14  697M" <- yesterday?
<sagaci> yeah, it's the real deal
<sagaci> it wouldn't be labelled ubuntu-11.10-desktop.amd64.iso otherwise :)
<xannen> hmm... but on the ubuntu.com it's now on there yet?
<sagaci> takes time for all mirrors to sync, they don't start pushing the isos out on release day
<xannen> so... what does that mean?
<sagaci> xannen, they're waiting for the international mirrors to pick it up
<xannen> can you post me link for aarnet?  :D
<gggs> http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/releases/11.10/
<head_victim> sagaci: that's good news, means I'm syncing it now
<xannen> ty gggs.  what's diff between alternate vs desktop?
<sagaci> desktop is a desktop install whereas alternate is a text based install
<xannen> ah ty sagaci.   i'm such a noob <3
<sagaci> or alternate can be used as an upgrade mediumm
<sagaci> desktop cannot
<xannen> is the iso supposed to be for dvd right?
<xannen> also, what's the zsync?  o.O
<sagaci> you can keep updating the file without needing to redownload the whole thing
<sagaci> with a final iso, it shouldn't be necessary, if you're on a linux system just wget the iso
<xannen> ty sagaci.  back to the iso, 'cause the size is close to 700MB, so it has to be on a dvd eh?
<sagaci> no, CD
<sagaci> they've made it so it's CD size so it's compatible with older/more computers
<xannen> okay...  i heard they were goin to release a dvd iso?  is that later?
<sagaci> but I prefer to install via USB anyway
<sagaci> yeah, a bit later
<xannen> you mention to get the iso via wget/web, is it just as faster compared torrent?  just curious, 'cause i thought torrent might be faster?
<xannen> i'm dl-ing at about 230kbps now.
<sagaci> yeah, torrent may be quicker
<sagaci> but aarnet for me is unmetered so I don't mind how quick it comes down, I'm probably not installing it tonight
<xannen> it's interesting to see desktop iso was out on 12 oct, 3pm ish.
<xannen> i could have got it yesterday. :(
<gggs> you download the torrent and you're using bandwidth, you download the iso and you're using unmetered bandwidth (if you're with Bigpond)
<gggs> s/bandwidth/`download quota'/g
<sagaci> yeah, that's why I generally don't do torrents
<sagaci> going to go see how well it fares on the old P4
<head_victim> No promises that's the official release
<gggs> head_victim: would there be any sha1 hashes/gpg sigs from Ubuntu yet?
<head_victim> gggs: nope, not until official release
<head_victim> Who says they won't respin it
<gggs> head_victim: true; xannen: I'd probably check it when hashes are released just in case
<head_victim> sagaci: Lubuntu will be fine, I would hate to think how gnome or kde would go
<head_victim> XFCE is just as heavy as gnome in my recent experience.
<sagaci> head_victim: due to that critical release bug, eh :)
<sagaci> ubuntu booted without flicker on the P4, that's an improvement, going to install now
<sagaci> xannen: fyi, iinet host their own repo, don't know if it'd be unmetered but it's not updated yet to the final anyhow
<xannen> sagaci, yeah, i know they have their own ftp for linux.  :D  and it's not updated, i checked there.
<sagaci> install went fine :)
<sagaci> seeya on oneiric :
<sagaci> :)
<sagaci> head_victim, well xchat translations didn't make it
<sagaci> but on the flipside, the chromium browser is en_AU friendly :)
<airtonix> ye gawds. chrome title bar is five foot high
<airtonix> http://i.imgur.com/ODkYY.png
<sagaci> airtonix, not getting that on chromium
<airtonix> sagaci: it was a freak instance
<airtonix> a restart of chromium fixed it
<ikt> happy 11.10 everybody :)
<ikt> heya ejat :)
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I need help on pastebinit
<kaushal> cat glassfish0 | pastebinit -b http://sprunge.us -t [glassfish0] -> this does not set title
<kaushal> Any clue ?
<gorilla> kaushal: I belive that the problem could be the square brackets [ & ]. Apart from that you could try experimentign with what does work and what doesn't and report a possible bug.
 * gorilla hasn't used pastbinint but has taken a stab at it.
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-14
<xannen> hey anyone around?
<gorilla> xannen: that's not a question that is easy to answer... what's up?
<xannen> hey gorilla, i have ubuntu 11.10 question.  i did a dist upgrade, and now my network won't work on my desktop.  i'm on laptop now.
<xannen> i did a google and found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1847900&page=1 and that didn't work either.
<head_victim> Happy New Ubuntu everyone
<caryb> :)
<caryb> just finished the updrade to my work PC Jared
<head_victim> Nice work
<head_victim> I'm debating if I update this 10.04 through each step to 11.10 or just wait for 12.04
<caryb> i always have the current on my work pc & dev on the my personal lappy
<head_victim> I used to be more adventurous but organising Ubuntu stuff has meant less time to actually PLAY with Ubuntu these days
<head_victim> Will be good to catch up tomorrow afternoon though
<head_victim> sagaci: I can't remember, was I meant to put the bug stuff on the ML or not?
<caryb> just broke my virtualbox with 4.1 upgrade :(
<head_victim> I remember you said something btu can't find the scrollback
<sagaci> head_victim, I said just remove it if you want, not sure if it's setup to push email to the ml currently ...
<head_victim> caryb: I lost my main VM mcahine to that update as well. I got the irates and wiped all the hd images so I'll start over. They were all dev stuff anyway, nothing I actually used
<head_victim> sagaci: it's sitting in the moderation queue
<sagaci> it's there much stuff or is it just in one thread
<head_victim> It's just one email saying the team had been assigned the bug.
<head_victim> If anyone else comments though it will also try to emailt he list
<caryb> had to disable the usb to get it to work
<head_victim> Mine couldn't access the vdi or something random like that. Said it was already associated with another VM
<sagaci> well it's up to you, I personally think it's important enough to assign/mail the list but if it'll create lots of traffic down the line, well i'm all for muting it
<head_victim> We'll take it on a case by case basis then if you like
<sagaci> yup
<xannen> Hi is anyone around.  I need help with 11.10 networking.  Updating stuffed it up.
<caryb> catV or wireless?
<xannen> cat5
<caryb> Was about to answer but am on Kubuntu not Ubuntu :(
<caryb> at the console does ifconfig give you any ip address?
<xannen> in my network manager sys tray, it recognise the wired network, but it's greyed out, and i can't click to connect to it.
<caryb> does lspci recognise your network card? 
<xannen> yes caryb
<xannen> it showed up the ethernet controller.
<caryb> i had one of my machines use the wrong network card & had to blacklist the wrong one to force it to use the correct device but thats at home but I did find the answer on Goooooooooogle
<xannen> I had a google too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1847900&page=1 is the closest answer, but it still didn't fixed my problem.  furthermore, the thread was on beta1, and i'm using final release, i thought fundamental networking would have definitely be resolved.
<caryb> mine was with a intel nic but a friend had the problem with broadcomm
<xannen> i'm with intel chip too.
<xannen> caryb, it is such a down side on linux, that it is dependent on internet for update/install.  yet after such action, the internet goes down...  and it spirals into hell.  :D
<caryb> I have a usb -> ethernet adaptor for getting me out of the smellies :)
<caryb> great for Windowz servers who cant see the net due to driver issues
<xannen> lol
<head_victim> xannen: you can install packages and drivers via USB/CD via Synaptic
<xannen> head_victim, i did a stupid thing.  i removed synaptic....  and now i don't have synaptic.  :(
<head_victim> Hah well that does make it more difficult, not impossible just more manual
<head_victim> Desktop, laptop or netbook?
<sagaci> xannen, just go sudo apt-get install synaptic
<xannen> at first glance, i thought the networking was a minor thing, and just need reconfig...  so i ignored it and started customising other stuff...  and got rid synaptic ...  and now i regret it so much.  :(
<head_victim> sagaci: networking is broken
<sagaci> ah ok
<sagaci> good luck
<xannen> yep sagaci, my network is dead.  "how could this happen to me?"
<head_victim> xannen: if you haven't done too much to it and don't have much data to save, might be worth reinstalling.
<xannen> yeah, might do that.  but hoping i don't have to.   initially, i did the dist upgrade through update manager, and it seemed to be well.  after reboot, network die!.
<caryb> I really miss tsclient :(
<head_victim> xannen: or try to find someone with a mobile broadband USB modem
<xannen> caryb, that's relating to remote desktop?
<xannen> ubuntu: keyboard = human  :D
<head_victim> xannen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11266147&postcount=6 check that 
<xannen> head_victim, thanks, i'll try that soon.  i'll see if i can do a recovery.
<xannen> and also, sometimes unity failed to load up, but unity 2d worked all right.
<xannen> so did anyone celebrate over carbon tax on wednesday?  LOL
<head_victim> Can I just say, VirtualBox 4.1 is a big step forward. Multi display, CPU % allocation and a few other bits and bobs now just work
<xannen> can it let you play share graphics card to play game?
<head_victim> I wouldn't ever attempt a 3d game via virtualbox, but it lets me simulate multiple monitors
<xannen> i wouldn't either.  but vm should allow sharing of graphics for efficient resource usage. :D
<head_victim> It does...
<head_victim> You select how much video card memory you allocate to each VM
<xannen> so far max is 256?
<head_victim> I think it depends on how much memory your video card actually has
<xannen> head_victim, that's odd.  i use virtualbox version 4.x and it only let me use 256M.  :S  and my gpu has more than that.
<head_victim> It might just be a maximum of half what your gpu has
<xannen> nope, i have high end gpu, geforce gtx580...  and it has 1500+ M.
<head_victim> No idea, I've never set it above 64 or so
<head_victim> Not sure what you'd be running in a VM that needed that much (my point being if you NEED more than 256MB of video card ram you're probably much better off running it on bare metal)
<xannen> i like to run vm in vm.  :D
<head_victim> Do you NEED to or do you WANT to
<head_victim> ;)
<xannen> i want to.  :D
<head_victim> See my previous point about needing that much GPU ram then 
<xannen> hehe
<xannen> out of all the things that has to go wrong, it has to be networking!!  damn 11.10  :(
<xannen> at least the keyboard and mouse still works. :D
<airtonix> crazy people out in force today
<xannen> are you in canberra?  lol
<xannen> odd...  i can't open terminal with:  RIGHT alt + RIGHT ctrl + t; but LEFT alt + LEFT ctrl + t works.
<xannen> nevermind, it was keyboard layout issued.  it's fixed. :D
<xannen> fuck this...  format and re-install :D
<xannen> booted into 11.10 live CD, and still no internet.  in 10.x it auto connects without a problem.
<xannen> <britney spears> I'm going craz-eeee!
<head_victim> sagaci: have you been using VB 4.1? I've noticed heaps of configuration updates in it
<xannen> head_victim, i think i have to reformat and install 11.10.  :(
<xannen> why is 11.10 so evil towards me.  :(
<head_victim> xannen: if the live cd isn't working either I don't know that would help
<xannen> so new image download?
<head_victim> Do you have another computer you can transfer drivers from?
<xannen> yep.
<head_victim> Maybe try that
<xannen> okay then ^_^
<head_victim> First you have to work out what driver is the issue though
<sagaci> head_victim: yeah, I only just tried VB recently, a few nice updates
<head_victim> Yeah I'm loving dual screens, means I can test out how it will look before I install.
<head_victim> I never had the ability to set the load on the CPU either
<sagaci> didn't get that far into the configuration, I usually just use it via testdrive to see if dailies are working
<xannen> lol poor VB as guinea pig.
<head_victim> xannen: that's exactly what I use it for most personally
<head_victim> I have used it to help troubleshoot other user's issues on installations I don't have
<sagaci> i'll reinstall the 11.10 lubuntu on my netbook tonight
<xannen> i'm back to windows if 11.10 doesn't work.  :P
<head_victim> xannen: it does work, otherwise millions of people would be cursing.
<head_victim> What are the results when you type in "lspci | grep Ethernet" into a terminal?
<xannen> head_victim, i got 2 ethernet results, and i do have 2 ethernet ports.
<xannen> i'm guessing i have a bad download.
<head_victim> I assume you've tried swapping the cable over between the ports?
<xannen> yes
<head_victim> Ok maybe they're conflicting
<xannen> head_victim, help, if that is true, how do i solve?  o.O
<head_victim> No idea
<head_victim> I'd be googling
<head_victim> If you want help you'll need to paste the results of the command I asked you to run earlier
<Fudge> head_victim  u on oneiric?
<head_victim> Fudge: only with VB atm 
<Fudge> thats ok, can u test something for me 
<head_victim> Debating on if I have the time to step through 10.04 to 11.10 or just wait to 12.04
<head_victim> Oh I just broke it, need to reinstall, give me 5
<Fudge> it'll only take a sec
<Fudge> loL
<Fudge> np ill be here
<Fudge> i tried vb but couldnt figure it out, id hoped that i could run it from a console
<head_victim> I buggered up the hdd size because I'd used dynamic sizing and didn't realise the space it asked for was the maximum not the minimum
<head_victim> So just creating a 100gb now
<Fudge> wow thats huge
<head_victim> Means I won't run out
<Fudge> id like a nice little interactive script that just asks me everything
<head_victim> Well it is pretty easy to set up
<head_victim> I just played with the settings until I knew what did what
<head_victim> It's all virtual machines, you can't break anything ;)
<Fudge> can you actually run it from a console, the vm. Not need X
<head_victim> No idea :)
<Fudge> this machien here prob wouldnt even run a vm loL p4 3gig
<head_victim> I'm pretty useless unless I've done it before
<Fudge> vbox gui isnt orca accessible last time i  tired
<Fudge> tried
<Fudge> same here loL
<head_victim> Evening bejames, you coming tomorrow afternoon?
<bejames> hey head_victim, probably not, wife is working and I have the kids
<head_victim> bejames: ah fair enough, one day we'll get a perfect time for everyone :/
<bejames> I might drag them along for a short visit
<bejames> yeah shift work sucks
<head_victim> I'm actually on a 9-5 as of 2 weeks ago
<bejames> Nice
<head_victim> I'm "filling in" for my boss but apparently looking pretty full time
<Fudge> u up and running again head_victim 
<bejames> fingers crossed
<head_victim> Fudge: the hdd creation is taking ages :/
<Fudge> np
<head_victim> I'll let you know when I have default installed. I won't bugger around with it until I've run your command :)
<Fudge> all id like u to do is open gedit and use kb shortcut to save
<head_victim> bejames: yeah will be sticking my hand out for more cash as well
<Fudge> control + s, it also is supposed to launch speech i.e orca
<Fudge> not sure if it work sanywhere or just on nautilus e.g desktop
<head_victim> But yeah, it's so hard getting times/places everyone can do
<Fudge> thats true
<head_victim> Fudge: I'll figure it out :) Should it do something on screen or only through the speakers?
<Fudge> u should see the orca prefs appear as well
<head_victim> Ok just checking
<head_victim> The hdd creation is at 88%
<head_victim> The install should go alright, 2x 2.4ghz cpus and 4gb ram
<head_victim> Only takes a few minutes
<Fudge> sweet
<xannen> How do I do checksum against iso?
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<head_victim> Also
<head_victim> !md5
<lubotu2> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xannen> ty head_victim ^_^
<head_victim> No worries
<head_victim> Fudge: installing now 
<Fudge> tks
<xannen> okay...  reburning 11.10 iso image.  :D
<Fudge> miens burnt sitting in drive for a reboot
<Fudge> but im up to the last ep of startrek enterprise season2
<head_victim> Fudge: installing VBox extensions, then a reboot and I'm ready
<Fudge> ok
<Fudge> may be a false alarm but if u can test anyway
<head_victim> Fudge: no worries mate
<head_victim> Opens the save as dialoguer
<head_victim> Opens the save as dialogue
<head_victim> I opened the universal access and the screen reader is switched off, might explain it
<head_victim> Fudge: ^
<head_victim> When I enable it and press control + s in gedit it still asks to save
<Fudge> thank you very much mate
<Fudge> loL head_victim 
<Fudge> tks again
<head_victim> Fudge: let me know if you want anything else checked
<Fudge> ill isntall it later on tonight or tomorrow, but thanks
<head_victim> Fudge: glad to help
<xannen> head_victim, my network still isn't fixed.  :(  i checksum my download from last night, and the new image i just download now.  they are both the same, and correct according to checksum code on webpage.  sigh...  so i have no idea what is going on.  :S
<head_victim> xannen: can you post the outcome of the command I said ages ago? "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<xannen> )):19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (rev 5)
<xannen> 00:19.0*
<xannen> 08:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<xannen> Those are the only two results, and correct results.
<head_victim> And there's nothing odd in your network manager applet?
<Fudge> u cant get it connected?
<xannen> head_victim, not that i'm aware of.
<Fudge> guess ifconfig only shows loopback does it?
<xannen> Fudge, no, my network manager only recognise the ethernet controller, but fails to connect.  i only have 1 port/controller with an ethernet cable plugged in, and it recognises that.  but fails to connect to the router.
<Fudge> both ends have clips? tried another cable?
<xannen> yes with clips.  i doubt it was the cable.  all my network is fine until i upgraded to 11.10.  but sure, i'll try different cable for the doubt.
<head_victim> xannen: can you pastebin the results of running "ifconfig" for us?
<head_victim> !pastebin
<lubotu2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Fudge> ive had same stuff and you always  say it was fine before, but sometimes it has been
<Fudge> dpkg -l | grep pastebinit 
<Fudge> /exec -o ifconfig | pastebinit
<Fudge> :D
<xannen> umm...  my affect comp doesn't have the network/internet, so pasting the result will be hard.  LOL
<Fudge> xannen  do u ahve an iphone or android phone, u can get online by usb tethering if u need to
<Fudge> perhaps check additional drivers
<xannen> Fudge, i can't install additional driver because i have no internet/network.  >.<
<xannen> i do have an android phone, but no 3G data.  LOL
<Fudge> oh
<xannen> oh god...  why does it have to be the network!! ><
<Fudge> ive been told lshw -c network may help in situations like this, i just had to google a bit to try and find the command
<xannen> the silly thing is, 10.10, 11.04 all worked out of the box for me, even the live cd auto connect to networking/internet.  not sure why 11.10 having a network dummy spit.  :S
<Fudge> see how that goes and if ifconfig gets populated, or i guess by what ur saying your ethernet is in ifconfig, right?
<Fudge> sorry its -C
<head_victim> xannen: did you modify the network settings for your previous install at all (set up any parameters different to default)?
<head_victim> The upgrade may have changed them
<xannen> no...  i didn't.  also, i had reformat and did fresh install now.  and still not working.
<xannen> i'm so glad i have this back up laptop.  lol
<head_victim> Can you pop off the secondary nic and retry the installation?
<Fudge> did lshw -C network help at all?
<Fudge> and do u get any offer with dhclient eth0 if thats the interface
<xannen> Fudge, after i did: lshw -c network; it output something similar to lspci | grep Ethernet   but the output was better format for display.
<head_victim> Well the ifconfig will tell you if it's set up the eth0 or just the lo
<xannen> i just tried: sudo ifdown eth0  ; output: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured, and likewise for eth1.
<Fudge> whats the logical name
<Fudge> and can u summarise some of the configuration listed in the cmd
<xannen> yep yep.  i think i used the command properly.  but the point is, it output says it is not configured, let alone be disabled (ifdown)
<Fudge> i.e
<Fudge>        logical name: eth4
<Fudge>        configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.24-k2-NAPI duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=192.168.0.3 latency=32 link=yes max$
<Fudge> etc loL
<xannen> okay, if i run ifconfig, what are signs of bad or no config?
<xannen> once i run that command, i get the respect output info about the controller, and of course for lo
<Fudge> does it say the link state is up?
<head_victim> Well I gotta leave you to it for a while, probably bbl
<xannen> ty head_victim <3
<Fudge> np head_victim 
<head_victim> I'd say it's a conflict and I'd attempt to remove the second nic and try again to remove one source of psosible issues
<head_victim> Cheerio
<xannen> how do i remove/disable the second link?
<head_victim> I'd remove the actualy network card from the machine
<xannen> i tried ifdown, but i got message to say that ethX is not configured.
<head_victim> But if you're not used to playing inside computers that might be more difficult
<xannen> i have the network controller built into the mobo.  :D
<xannen> i'll get the ahmmer out :D
<xannen> hammer*  lol
<head_victim> If you have 2 ports and they're different models one has to be an add in card though
<Fudge> cant u just dhclient both of them and try pinging your gateway after that
<xannen> fudge, can you guide me through it?  i have no idea where to start.  :(
<Fudge> are you root or user
<xannen> head_victim, no no, newer mobo can have 2 built in network controller.  like the plug in port is right next each other, along with sound socket, usb, etc...
<xannen> yes i am, i can do sudo!  waada!  :D
<Fudge> which eth devices do u have? eth0 and eth1 right?
<xannen> yep
<Fudge> sudo dhcleint eth0 
<Fudge> sudo dhcleint eth01
<Fudge> oops 
<Fudge> sudo dhcleint eth1
<Fudge> watch for things like offer from your router ip of new ip for you
<xannen> okay, i did: sudo dhclient eth0 which is not connected to router.   lol.  i'm just doing it in order you suggested.
<xannen> and right now, it appears to "hang" and waiting for response.
<Fudge> it will give up so thats cool
<Fudge> see what the 2nd one does, if u wanna give up on it hit control C but it wont hurt to wait
<xannen> yep, i ctrl + c; waiting on eth1 response now.
<xannen> and eth1 is connected to router.
<Fudge> ping the router ip
<Fudge> ping -a ip
<Fudge> for a pretty annoying beep if u walk away testing cables
<Fudge> replies?
<xannen> lol damn, what's first 1 digit of LAN ip number, 185.192 ?
<Fudge> 192 usually
<xannen> ty
<Fudge> look up to your dhclient output, it will be there
<Fudge> offer from . . . .
<Fudge> if u get a reply, ping google.com
<Fudge> if u dont get a google ping reply cat /etc/resolv.conf and see if your routers ip is there, i.e nameserver ip
<xannen> no dhclient output yet.   ping -a 192.185.1.1 : connect: Network is unreachable
<Fudge> sorry i thought this meant it did connect
<Fudge> and eth1 is connected to router.
<Fudge> thats a strange ip lol
<xannen> cat /etc/resolv.conf -> # Generated by NetworkManager       No other results besides that.
<Fudge> k
<Fudge> is your network manager set static or for dhcp
<Fudge> sorry jsut shooting through ideas here
<Fudge> do you get errors or returned prompt when you do sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<xannen> it's set to dhcp
<Fudge> u dont have wirless at all do you?
<Fudge> wireless even
<Fudge> im bout to install it myself actually
 * Fudge pokes xannen 
<xannen> fudge, sorry about dc.  but i'm back.
<xannen> hmm...  my networking is fixed?  vaccum the router?  o.O
<Fudge> cool
<Fudge> done well
<Fudge> this machine wouldnt really boot oneiric
<xannen> lol well i reset and vaccuum it :D
<Fudge> grub cam up then another screen but thats it
<Fudge> restart would have done it i reckon
<Fudge> seems after i ran lshw -C network mine worked
<xannen> also...  for gpu driver: version-current vs post-release?
<Fudge> but i thought it jsut lists the stuff, nothing else
<Fudge> no ide
<Fudge> head_victim  will be pleased
<xannen> yes, next time for router/network issues, take out the vaccuum cleaner.  and reset it too.  hehe
<head_victim> xannen: good to hear it's fixed but yeah, if the network cards are different chipsets they shouldn't both be on the motherboard, that would be weird in my experience.
<xannen> head_victim, see: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67_EVO/  that's the mobo i have.  it has 2 built-in lan.  not sure how they are configured, but it's 2 onboard lan.
<jargonfactory> \o/ all
<head_victim> xannen: wow, that is odd. They are actually different controllers on the same board.
<xannen> i know.  lol
<xannen> so after spending hours figuring networking issues, reformat, chat on irc, and 2 mins vaccuum and router reset fixes the problem.  now i have spend more hours, reinstalling.  :(
<head_victim> Ah well, learnt a good lesson. It's usually the most basic of things
<xannen> that's what i thought too.
<xannen> but strangely, my other comp at the time ethernet connection and worked, and my laptop on wireless worked.  so i didn't think it was the router.
<head_victim> Could have been a jammed port
<xannen> maybe...
<xannen> on 11.10, what's the recommended xchat:  [plain] xchat irc, or xchat-gnome irc
<head_victim> I use xchat (without the gnome bit) I think
<xannen> okay cool
<xannen> i'll try that then.  i am using gnome xchat now.
<head_victim> The beauty of linux is there are 100 different things you can try if you want and find the one you like the best :)
<xannen> i want the best handed on silver platter.  :D  brb relog on xchat.
<xannen> hello xchat (without gnome)  lol
<Fudge> telnets the best and ships default on all operatin gsystems
<Fudge> loL
<head_victim> Ha, go back to 1975
<jargonfactory> RIP dmr
<xannen> lol
<head_victim> jargonfactory: indeed
<xannen> oh god... i need to dl hon again.  :(
<xannen> sigh...
<jargonfactory> head_victim: i felt really bad mate. did C back in high-school and it was so bad to learn of his death. I even have his K&R with me :(
<jargonfactory> well half of K&R even
<xannen> who die?  K or R ?
<jargonfactory> boingboing.net/2011/10/12/dennis-ritchie-1941-2011-computer-scientist-unix-co-creator-c-co-inventor.html
<xannen> yes it is sad.  though, C was awesome at the time, now it's cumbersome after heavy reliance on virtual machine.  lol
<jargonfactory> C is used big time dude
<jargonfactory> (Even today)
<xannen> i know...  but pointers and memory mgt is annoying, and on top of that there's the usual code bug, etc...  :D
<xannen> it's nice that memory mgt is out of the way. :D
<head_victim> I have no comment as I have no idea about programming. Sad to loose one of the figure heads though
<xannen> brb relogging into standard unity :D
<jargonfactory> wonder what Linux would have been called if there was no UNIX. would it even exist? ofcourse no but it's kind of interesting to think about *what* kind of computing environment it'd have been.
<jargonfactory> head_victim: don't worry abt it PEBKACS are everywhere
<head_victim> Freax was the preferred name I believe
<jargonfactory> hah
<xannen> hello sagaci <3
<sagaci> hi
<xannen> on 11.10, how do you set the dashboard on primary monitor for dual monitor?
<head_victim> As long as you set whichever monitor you want to be primary the dash goes there
<head_victim> That's in system settings then "displays"
<head_victim> I just sorted out my virtual box "dual screens"
<xannen> head_victim, i had a look at system -> display, and it can't detect my monitors, it only says unknown.
<head_victim> Ok make sure you have your video drivers installed properly (usually need proprietary for nvidia and/or ati)
<head_victim> The best way to check that is in the system settings "additional drivers"
<xannen> i have, but i installed: post-release current version, instead of just current version, does that make a difference?
<head_victim> Shouldn't, have you restarted x since installing them?
<xannen> yes i restarted my comp after driver update.
<xannen> ok, i'll try the standard current version. restarting comp now. :D
<xannen> soft center is giving me the sh*t
<xannen> yay have synaptic now <3
<jargonfactory> xannen: man, you're so hyper and I used to think I was hyper :)
<xannen> hehe jargonfactory 
<jargonfactory> where do you get all these energy from? guaranas?
<xannen> sexual frustration?  :P
<xannen> i can't wait till 12.04... i feel 11.10 release can be better :D
<xannen> night all ^_^
<airtonix> lol 
<head_victim> If anyone is interested - Ubuntu Community Council Election results - http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/results.pl?id=E_234037fcede80bac
<sagaci> not surprised about dholbach
<sagaci> :)
<head_victim> The top 4 were pretty safe, the others were close
<sagaci> oh well hopefully it's a good cc for the next couple of years
<head_victim> Fingers crossed.
<head_victim> First time I've been able to vote :)
<sagaci> yeah I think that's how they do the debian votes, like for DPL, etc
<sagaci> that weird voting system
<head_victim> Yeah, one of the real benefits of being a member.
<head_victim> You should look into that yourself if you're interested
<sagaci> yeah I'm thinking next year sometime
<head_victim> Cool, I just know they're trying to promote it again as a lot of people don't seem to know enough about it
<sagaci> they were vaguely talking about it on the ubuntu-uk podcast and I agree that a hell of a lot of people in the ubuntu community are quite happy doing what they're doing without having to worry about any membership/leadership
<sagaci> each to their own... I'd like to go for it but I don't want to apply and not feel like i'm ready (ie. I don't think I should yet)
<head_victim> Well I think the best way to check is to actually write up your wiki page like you're going for it. You'll be surprised I think.
<sagaci> yeah, I've been collating a few of the things I've done but I'd like to hold at least one more release party/event 
<head_victim> No worries :) Just sing out when you start chasing testimonials 
<sagaci> it was just so weird having the release party when all the participant (bar me) had really nothing to do with the -au loco
<head_victim> Well now they know about it though
<sagaci> in hindsight, I should have taken some -au team cards
<head_victim> That's half the reason for it all
<sagaci> yeah, we did talk about it
<head_victim> Cool, well I have to head to bed
<head_victim> Our release party is tomorrow afternoon, weather permitting. The radar is looking like a stormy day is ahead of us.
<sagaci> catchya later, I should go to sleep now too, rain on the roof is the best night-time lullaby
<sagaci> righteo then, hope it goes well
<ikt> head_victim: you here?
<sagaci> doubt it
<ikt> damn!
<ikt> oh well check this
<sagaci> ikt, ?
<ikt> wops
<ikt> http://doodle.com/bpz47isrg9q7xz23
<sagaci> ah nice, now just post it to the group :)
<sagaci> errr, list
<sagaci> what does 8pm mean
<sagaci> est, edst, cst, wst?
<ikt> good point
<ikt> i'll make it est
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-15
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Hey man, sorry to be a piker, but i'm gonna have to pull out of the party today.  I promised a client i would get some work finished this weekend, and i'm going to need to work on it this arvo.  :-(
<head_victim> No worries mate, if you feel like a break head over for half an hour or so otherwise there's always the next one
<sagaci> when's the bris party starting
<head_victim> I a couple of hours
<head_victim> 2pm UTC + 10
<sagaci> ah yep
<MoLE_> have fun you guys, wish I was there...
<xannen> hi guys
<xannen> unity is giving the shit, so far gnome classic no effect seems to be most stable for me.
<ikt> head_victim:  :D
<ikt> xannen: gnome classic?
<ikt> are you still running 11.04?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Hope you folks went OK in the hail storm!
<gorilla> hail in Brisbane? Wow.
<ikt> is that not normal?
<sagaci> head_victim: how'd it go
<blahdeblah> gorilla: Sarcasm, i trust?
<gorilla> blahdeblah: not really.. we have had a warmish day down here in Melbourne.
<gorilla> then again Brisbane isn't tropical climate, rather it's sub-tropical (I think)
<ikt> ls
<ikt> wb :)
<ikt> head_victim: still not back yet?
<gorilla> is he working tonight?
<head_victim> Went well
<head_victim> I got hailed on coming home (been running around with the wife since)
<head_victim> We had 7 or 8 turn up. I think the weather prevented a few.
<ikt> lol
<ikt> 7-8 is great :D
<ikt> did you see my doodle?
<head_victim> Yeah, I'd specify a time zone, UTC+10 or +11 just to be sure
<head_victim> Because those silly southerners have a habit of adjusting their time zone regularly each year
<ikt> yeah updated it right after sagaci mentioned it
<ikt> http://doodle.com/bpz47isrg9q7xz23
<ikt> assuming edt is the current time in sydney..
<head_victim> I'd say "now that daylight savings has kicked in" so that those who aren't aware of it can be sure but then again that link should be ok as well
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I drove through that hail on the way home (just read scrollback)
<head_victim> gorilla & ikt we've had 3 lots of hail in the last week (some of it was so deep it looked like snow)
<elky> there's little "normal" about weather this winter.
<elky> Wellington had snow for the first time in 30 years a few weeks back
<ikt> kk
<ikt> head_victim: ok it's updated
<gorilla> ikt: I've voted!
<ikt> I saw :D
<head_victim> ikt: send it to the list :) Just include a note as to why we're thinking of changed (to make it easier for more people to attend) :)
<ikt> kk!
<gorilla> elky: this winter is more like what I remember from my childhood. :-)
<head_victim> BBL
<ikt> head_victim: also checkout the emirates loco page
<ikt> they've got this like news feed
<ikt> that makes them look very active 
<head_victim> Link?
<ikt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmiratesTeam
<head_victim> That's actually what should go in team reports
<head_victim> If you look at it you'll see there's mostly only one thing a month
<head_victim> Maybe we need to make the team reports more prominent on the front page?
<ikt> yeah definitely
<head_victim> I'd be more comfortable with that as opposed to having something else to update
<head_victim> That and a link to the loco.u.c events page perhaps
<head_victim> Anyway, bbl I gott arun for a bit
<ikt> kk
<ikt> have fun :D
<gorilla> take care :-)
<blahdeblah> gorilla: Warmish days are when we have hail the most up here... ;-)
<gorilla> It's a strange part of the world! :-P
<ikt> bbs
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<xannen> hey all!
<xannen> Unity: Dual Monitor - How to put dash on primary monitor?  Yes I have googled.
<sagaci> nothing in ccsm?
<xannen> hi sagaci  <3  i'll check ccsm.  i don't know how to tweak in ccsm anyway. :(
<elky> by clicking boxes and choosing from dropdowns, typically
<xannen> lol elky i know that.  but I mean, when I change a setting, I do not know its exact effect.
<elky> they're fairly instant. if it doesn't do anything that you notice you just undo it ;)
<ikt> fairly quiet :S
<ikt> anyone installed a jabber server before?
<sagaci> nope
 * sagaci just breathing some irc air
<ikt> was expecting it to be fairly easy but it's not working 
<ikt> and I can't figure out why :(
<sagaci> well what kind of errors are you getting
<ikt> atm not connecting at all
<sagaci> translations batch now start at 975
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<head_victim> xannen: I found that if I went through the settings to displays and I moved the order of the screens about it changed which was primary (If you're still having problems)
<xannen> hi head_victim  <3.  yeah i'm still playing around with it.
<xannen> head_victim, i went to display, and it says "unknown" for the displays (2 monitors), even after clicking "Detect"
<head_victim> That's fine, if you click and drag them around in the little window and put one in front of the other it will still change them
<xannen> When I go to Display: it has this one big screen, no separate screen.  And that one big screen says: unknown.  And yes I have the "recommended" gpu driver installed.
<head_victim> Hmm mine always has two screens side by side.
<head_victim> And I can move them about relative to each other
<xannen> Sorry for crude bluntness, I feel 11.10 is retarded, 'cause 11.04 worked better out of the box for me. :S
<head_victim> I've found it difficult to navigate the Unity settings interface at times but I've generally always found what I've needed.
<sagaci> stats aren't showing it but we're at 80% done now
<head_victim> sagaci: niiice
<xannen> Another thing I found odd is after a while, i get graphics lags.  :S  And I was not even playing games.  :S
<sagaci> got the mail form fabri on the mailing list... so do you think you'll get an installfest happening?
<head_victim> sagaci: there was definite support for it
<sagaci> head_victim, so have you got a few more moments?
<ikt> xannen: what's happening with 11.10 for you?
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah just had dinner
<xannen> hi ikt.  i am taking a break from tweaking it.  spend over 2 days now trying to get it just how it should be like on 11.04, but just updated.
<head_victim> I'm trying to upload a picture to flickr to show what I'm talking about for the display settings. 
<head_victim> Do you have ATI, nvidia or intel graphics? Soemtimes a setting int he proprietry  to make it just one big screen or split into 2
<xannen> head_victim, i know what you mean.  Previously, when I went to Display, it shows the 2 monitors.  Now, it seems like the 2 monitors are combined, and just labelled as "unknown".
<xannen> Nvidia.
<head_victim> Ah I'd say you have the wrong setting in the nvidia-settings program
<head_victim> If you run gksudo nvidia-settings you will geta  popup window
<xannen> I went to the nvidia settings, and adjust it there in the first place.  In that settings, it shows the appropriate 2 monitors.
<head_victim> In the list there should be a menu item for "X Server Display COnfiguration"
<xannen> Yep that's where I made the adjustment.
<head_victim> If you look for the "Configuration" what are you using? Twinview?
<xannen> Yes.
<xannen> But oddly, even though selected, it appeared to be greyed out.
<head_victim> Ah ok I had the exact problem you were describing when I tried xinerama mode
<ikt> hi homebound :)
<sagaci> head_victim, so what's the go with planet.u.o.au is it just down or are they upgrading it
<homebound> hi ikt  : )
<head_victim> Down I think, I was waiting a day or two after release to let them settle a little
<sagaci> so is it still beneficial to have an ubuntu.org.au vs. a loco site/wiki pages?
<head_victim> The main thing I think the ubuntu.org.au should be for is for a news feed, blog like and the planet
<head_victim> I've been speaking to the loco.u.c devs to give them that feedback
<sagaci> yeah, so long as the news feed and planet are active i guess
<sagaci> what about an upgrade to the new ubuntu branding, ala. the ubuntu-uk site
<sagaci> http://ubuntu-uk.org/
<head_victim> That, I'm told, is ont he list of high priorities after the release
<sagaci> ah ok
<sagaci> also, is there a wiki function to allow you to see what wiki pages you've edited -- wiki editing history for myself?
<sagaci> doesn't look like it
<head_victim> Not that I'm aware of
<ikt> xannen: did u get my msg?
<xannen> ikt, can you repeat it? just to be clear.
<xannen> i just installed nvidia from x-swat ppa.  and still "unknown" display.  :S
<head_victim> sagaci: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecentChanges?max_days=14 is the closest I know
<head_victim> "unknown" isn't the issue in the display setup, it will always show unknown when you're using proprietary drivers from my experience. The problem is that it's only showing one big display
<xannen> yeah
<xannen> is nouvea the open source version of nvidia?
<head_victim> Yep
<head_victim> But nvidia should be able to do it, it will just be a setting somewhere wrong
<head_victim> BBL again
<xannen> yep, for me as noobuntu, i have no idea what or where to diagnose.
<head_victim> Looks like others on your forum thread have had success just using the open source drivers, maybe give that a shot. If you have an nvidia 7500 it's quite an old card and may not be well supported anymore
<xannen> i have gtx580, quite new.
<ikt> HAHA
<ikt> it was just needing a FQDN
<ikt> damn you jabber
<xannen> lol fully qual domain name -- so long >.<
 * joey168 is away: going out to catch some fresh air, be back soon
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-16
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<benonsoftware> See you all in about a months time
<xannen> Good Afternoon All!
<sagaci> good afternoon xannen
<xannen> I'm "tolerating" unity dual monitor dashboard bug. It's documented.  I hope it gets fixed very soon. :D
<xannen> Maybe... tomorrow?  LOL
<sagaci> hopefull
<Fudge> hi what is current kernel for lucid 10.04.3, if anyone is using it
<Fudge> head_victim  sup
<sagaci> Fudge: 2.6.32.34.40 in lucid-updates
<Fudge> sagaci  are you by chance using  it?
<Fudge> lsmod | grep speakup
<sagaci> nope, just a packages.ubuntu.com search
<xannen> OMG it's happening again!  Graphics lag.  :S
<Fudge> tks
<xannen> hmm...  i stuffed up my ubuntu again.  i uninstall the nvidia driver, installed nouveau, and now it won't boot into login.  :D
<Fudge> just a console?
<Bodman456> Anyone here got experience with merging kernels?
<Bodman456> I'm working on a port of Ubuntu 11.10 to the TouchPad
<Bodman456> And I need drivers from 2 kernels to go into the Ubuntu ARM kernel
<xannen> hi fudge.  nope, i just get a purple screen and it's "stucked".
<xannen> okay... my gpu driver is rescued, for now. :D
<xannen> OMG ... 11.10 issues: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Asus_U36JC
<sagaci> head_victim, so it looks like it's been accepted upstream for xchat
<ikt> anyone played with xubuntu lately?
<head_victim> I tried it 6 - 12 months ago. I've installed x/k/l and gnome shell in an 11.10 vb though
<ikt> ah nice
<ikt> I just checked xubuntu then
<ikt> in vm
<ikt> looks very similar to ubuntu 10.10
<head_victim> Yeah, it's basically very much a gnome 2.x replacement.
<ikt> that'll make some people happy
<head_victim> For mine I'm happy enough with Unity that the only reason I'd use anything but would be resource issues so Lubuntu is my backup
<gorilla> for those that don't want to go down the unity path?
<head_victim> Well it's not an official goal of the project, that's just the vibe I get from it from personal experience.
<head_victim> sagaci: I might have missed the import timeframe on the previous release.
<head_victim> At least it will be there for the LTS
<sagaci> head_victim, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric
<head_victim> You're on a mission aren't you ;)
<gorilla> hehe.. translating the world? ;-)
<sagaci> i laughed at myself back 8 months ago when I wanted to get close to 100% done
<gorilla> oh?
<head_victim> I remember when you were saying "I've no interest in translating stuff I don't use", glad to see that's changed
<sagaci> yeah, I just installed kubuntu the other day
<head_victim> Oh no! The DARKSIDE
<head_victim> Heh.
<gorilla> head_victim: that's kDARKSIDE!
<head_victim> Karkside?
<sagaci> darKside
<gorilla> I wish it would. :-P
<xannen> i wish openjdk 7 was in main, but it is in universe. :(
<head_victim> I never understood what it mattered, as long as it was there ;)
 * gorilla either.
<gorilla> me either.. rather.
<sagaci> updates are arguably quicker when they're in main
<sagaci> bugfix, and such
<head_victim> I hadn't actually noticed
<xannen> head_victim, gorilla, i want to use eclipse, and apparently, it depends on openjdk 6, not 7.  :S  after i installed openjdk 7, and tried to uninstall openjdk 6, it also tries to uninstall my eclipse!  :(
<gorilla> xannen: that's a packaging bug.. feel free to report it. 
<sagaci> or feel forever guilty if you don't report it :P
<xannen> i'm sure someone will or already have. :P  i'm too lazy.  :P
<gorilla> SEP!
<head_victim> I love linux projects. People actually listen to your feedback and respond. I even file bugs with Android applications and get quick responses every time so far.
<gorilla> head_victim: I think it's because it's as much or more so a community than a product. Windows land seems to be yeah we know about that bug, we'll fix it some day.
<gorilla> some day is around when customers are affected by it.
<head_victim> gorilla: and there's no malice or angst, it's just about making the product better in general.
<xannen> LOL  no noob flaming?
<gorilla> xannen: That does happen, regardless of platform.
<ikt> i think he means in regards to fixing bugs
<gorilla> ikt: oh :-)
<ikt> but there is some flaming though
<ikt> even in bug reports
<xannen> "Are you just stand there and watch me burn?  It's all right, 'cause I love the way it hurts."  LOL
<gorilla> ikt: there are those that are socially "underdeveloped" that don't consider what they are saying.
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/668415
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 668415 in Ubuntu "Movement of Unity launcher" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<gorilla> "I love the smell of napalm in the morning" 
<xannen> coffee and mooncake <3
<xannen> and watching abc insiders: politics/current affairs gossips and QQ  hehe
<gorilla> ikt: hmmm.. interesting read, if long. perhaps releasing the long term design goal would have helped.
<ikt> i don't know why they don't want it to be allowed to move
<ikt> I can understand why they didn't want it to be movable initially
<ikt> they don't want it to appear like just another dockbar
<ikt> but I think they should include it for 12.04 or 12.10
<ikt> at least as an option
<head_victim> Might have been an OEM request for all we know
<gorilla> head_victim: in that case fork it for them!
<gorilla> perhaps it makes sense for tablets market?
<head_victim> gorilla: I was just speculating?
<head_victim> :)
<gorilla> head_victim: I know :-)
<ikt> i think was it ben?
<ikt> who was going to fork it
<head_victim> No idea sorry.
<ikt> but then someone posted that they had done it
<xannen> btw.. is there a canonical support IDE similar to Eclipse/Netbean?
<ikt> bwright
<ikt> was going to do it, but we thought someone had done it already
<ikt> but when I tried to get it to work in vm nothing happened
<ikt> but bwright had already given up
<ikt> xannen: i don't think so
<ikt> most either use vi/gedit/eclipse or emacs or something
<xannen> what is the popularity on ubuntu for netbean vs eclipse?
<ikt> check ubuntu software centre ;)
<ikt> can't find netbean :/
<xannen> i can't either :S
<ikt> eclipse has 5/5 stars though
<xannen> the main issue i have with netbean is it has commercial influence and backing, i.e. oracle!  :(
<xannen> lol i can't find netbean in synaptic, but i can install eclipse. :D
<sagaci> yeah, doesn;t look like it's in the ubuntu repos
<head_victim> Nice to see Precise turning up in the repos already                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<head_victim>               
<sagaci> what was with that
<head_victim> No idea, apparently my space bar was held down by the books on my desk a bit
<sagaci> out with one release, onto the rest
<xannen> lol
<airtonix> xannen: they recommend you use gedit on steroids
<sagaci> tempted to change my sources.list to precise
<xannen> hi airtonix hehe...  i will stick to eclipse :D
<head_victim> I'm going to be setting up a precise VB when this rsync is over
<sagaci> what, install oneiric then change sources.list?
<head_victim> Yeah
<head_victim> Doesn't look to be a lot there currently but I'm sure it will come.
<sagaci> doesn't look like there's a mini.iso available yet
<sagaci> next week with be hell for imports/upgrades
<head_victim> Nah I don't think they've spun any images yet, usually takes a few weeks
<sagaci> dailies are usually a month+ away
<xannen> What is this "Precise" source list?
<head_victim> The Ubuntu Development release - 12.04 is to be called Precise Pangolin
<xannen> Yay for Mr Pango!  <3
<xannen> Or Mrs... or sexually-confused.. whatever. <3  Hehehe.
<xannen> Are LTS much more bug-free and stable than non-LTS?
<sagaci> xannen, your sources.list has to be precise :P
<sagaci> xannen, more time is spent in the cycle fixing bugs and longer support time suggests that it's a less buggier
<xannen> Hehehe.
<sagaci> also imports are synced from debian testing rather than sid
<xannen> Is dpkg written in C or C++?
<xannen> C according to wiki.
<xannen> So quiet...
<elky> gorilla, why is my facebook notifications queue getting people requesting to join #ubuntu-au? It's rather annoying...
<elky> er, take off the # there
<head_victim> I think that's a result of having to migrate the group to the "new" facebook format
<head_victim> It's set as an open group and the "only admins can approve requests to join" isn't ticked so not sure why it's doing it actually, was going to poke jaddi when I saw him next.
<gorilla> elky: I have no idea.
<gorilla> I'm not sure why we migrated to the new format without some discussion :-/
<elky> gorilla, it's facebook, it probably migrated it automatically
<head_victim> gorilla: it was a mandated change so we had to do something. The options were discussed at the meetings, sorry maybe we should have made it more obvious on the ml as well
<sagaci> so maybe meeting summary to be emailed to mailing list each time?
<head_victim> Yeah, brief summary of discussion pointss and links to the meetingology minutes
<sagaci> yup
<ikt> meetingology?
<sagaci> the meeting bot
<xannen> Yes ikt, the study of meetings.  :O
<gorilla> elky: Not at this staged... it probably will become mandatory though.
<head_victim> sagaci: I'll add it to the todo list as a follow up
<gorilla> xannen: Can we disect one?? :-D
<elky> head_victim, is there a way to not have it spam (aside from being removed as moderator)?
<xannen> gorilla, you sure can.  my favourite meeting to dissect is caucus!  :P
<head_victim> elky: I have no idea, I figured ahving that unchecked and having it as an open group would have
<head_victim> The notifications options only have "all posts" "friends posts" and "none" nothing about removing those spammy join ones
<gorilla> that's so annoying!!
<elky> head_victim, gorilla well i've removed myself as admin, so it should stop annoying me now
<gorilla> elky: sorry you feel like that.
<head_victim> We'll let you know when we figure out how to make it go away
<xannen> What's with this weekend?  EVeryone is protesting.
<gorilla> xannen: it's Occupy Melbourne or Sydney. But it has no direction or what they want changed.
<xannen> gorilla, so people are protesting for the sake of it?  or under mis-impression?
<gorilla> xannen: It's not a protest but an occupation. :-) The concerns are legitimate, such as big business has too much say in goverment but what should be done about it?
<xannen> LOL
<Octatron> gorilla: ban businesses from reaching a certain size or market saturation.. aka what the ACCC is suppose to do
<Octatron> Also make it illegal for companies to support or pay polititians in any form or force lobbies on them
<gorilla> Octatron: yeah. The ACCC is a toothless tiger if you are big enough to growl back.
<Octatron> true, companies are a piece of paper, not people ergo they should not have a say or a vote.  esp if the company owners do not live here
<xannen> We need to give ACCC tiger a "wolverine" mani- pedi-cure.  :D
<head_victim> y
<Octatron> We always act like the world will end if a company fails, in reality it will bought or replaced by another
<head_victim> Hmm that was meant for a terminal over there ------>
<Octatron> I know this convo should be in ubuntu-au-chat, but I don't know the command to move the users across :P
<xannen> Meh... there's barely any chat in here.  So keep the chat going, or it's dead anyway.  :P
<Octatron> xannen: true dat, may the power of facebook democratise the world
<Octatron> I tell ya what if I had the programming prowess I'd build a website were aussie could view all australian laws and vote for them to be deleted changed or created.. and the results are verified & passed
<Octatron> legalising pot.. pass
<Octatron> enforcing all software to be written to work on windows mac and linux ... pass
<xannen> LOL Octatron.  Law works as a package.  It's not FKC mixed bucket.  Hehehe.
<Octatron> package? isn't a complex jumble or laws and sub laws all connected and intermingled?
<xannen> yep that's what I mean.  You just can't vote out or in a clause, or there will be "loop holes".
<Octatron> blasphemy laws ...deleted
<xannen> Mmm entropy!
<Octatron> probably need an sql backend and php and ajax for prettyness
<Octatron> not if it's built correctly
<xannen> Eww php!
<Octatron> laws must be built on rules of some sort
<xannen> Law is never easy.  Even with gillard with degree in law and economics.  :P
<head_victim> Octatron & xannen: these sorts of conversations are probably better suited to #ubuntu-au-chat
<xannen> head_victim, we just pass new law and say it's okay to stay while there is low/no other conversations in chatroom. :D
<Octatron> I've gotta shoot through anyway I might hop on later though
<xannen> See you Octatron <3
<Octatron> catch ya later xannen, head_victimus :P
<ikt> head_victim: do you remember a stage when talk in #ubuntu-au was drowning out support questions?
<ikt> the other question was about those ubuntu au t-shirts :D
<ikt> I'm about to get my internode t-shirt tomorrow or the next day
<ikt> sleep time anyway, ttyl
<xannen> night night itk (late message :P)
<xannen> ikt*
<head_victim> ikt: there was a time where it was difficult for newer people to ask on topic questions, yes.
<xannen> night all!
#ubuntu-au 2012-10-08
<blahdeblah> Hey all.  Just thought i'd give a quick plug to the SAGE-AU Qld meeting tomorrow night: http://www.meetup.com/SAGE-AU-QLD/events/84131442/
<ScottHarrison> Just to confirm... is 8pm for the meeting in QLD time or daylight savings time?
<md_5> no idea
<ScottHarrison> probably a good idea for us to have that clarified before Sunday
<ScottHarrison> just did a google... it seems Melbourne/Sydney/Canberra are all GMT+11 at the moment
<ScottHarrison> so if the meeting is 2000 (GMT+10) in Brisbane, it is 2100 (GMT+11) in the other eastern states.
<sexyjenny> hello
<sexyjenny> hello
#ubuntu-au 2012-10-11
<hot_wheelz> anyway of fixing this error relating to broken package manger other than reinstalling the OS the error is dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 23256 package 'odbcinst1debian2:i386': mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<md_5> w3m is a life saver when throttled!
<hot_wheelz> I know it was marked for fixing in beta 2
<hot_wheelz> sorry i mean any way
<hot_wheelz> Anyone?
#ubuntu-au 2012-10-13
<md_5> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#A12.10_artwork
<head_victim> Interesting reading popped up on my morning RSS collection - http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/10/open_sourcing_may_be_worth.html
<Kalidarn> Going open source takes humility and bravery. The process can occasionally be humiliating. When you open the proverbial hood and let your community poke around in the engine, they're inevitably going to find bugs that you weren't aware of. It feels a little like your first day of high school. 
<Kalidarn> HAH TRUE
<Kalidarn> oops caps
<Kalidarn> so often when i use shitty programs that are closed source
<Kalidarn> i think hmm, that's probably because the code is so bad that they'd be embarrassed to share it
<Kalidarn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugdpbPW_k3g when i was watching that the other day i couldn't help but lol.
<head_victim> Kalidarn: They mention a follow up in the comments that might be an interesting read.
<Kalidarn> oh
<Kalidarn> i had it blocked
<Kalidarn> https://www.ghostery.com/apps/disqus
<Noskcaj> can everone run the kubuntu daily build and check for bug 1066223
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066223
<Noskcaj> i think the peoples of Adelaide are trying to take over
<Ekushey> hi Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> heelo
<Ekushey> do you mind if i PM you?
<Noskcaj> sure
<Ekushey> thanks
#ubuntu-au 2012-10-14
<sagaci> anyone around for the meeting?
<jea> I am here
<jea> I thought it was at 9pm your time though
<jea> not that we actually arranged it properly
<jea> hello locodir-user 
<sagaci> yeah, the change to dls is a pain
<jea> if only people could agree on common time zones
<locodir-user> hello jea, I guess I must be the locodir-user
<jea> Is there actually anything on the agenda?
<jea> locodir-user: yes, that is your nickname
<jea> you can change it if you would like
<locodir-user> yes, confirmed. :)
<locodir-user> any release party in Sydney?
<jea> type in: /nick newnickname
<jea> I think sagaci said he wouldn't be organising one in Sydney this time due to being busy
<jea> Brisbane is in a similar situation
<jea> sagaci: I might be a bit late to the meeting, if it ends up happening
<md_5> D:
<Tibor> Hi all
<md_5> hi
<jea> hi
<jea> sagaci: you taking the meeting?
<jea> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Oct 14 10:08:35 2012 UTC.  The chair is jea. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<head_victim> Evening all, sorry I'm a bit late.
<jea> #chair head_victim, sagaci 
<meetingology> Current chairs: head_victim jea sagaci
<jea> Hi head_victim 
<sagaci> hello
<head_victim> Nice to see a few new faces
<jea> There are no items on the agenda, so everyone can just suggest topics
<jea> sagaci: I will leave the chairing to you
<head_victim> I have a bit of a general update, I've ordered the team's allocation of 12.10 DVDs this week.
<sagaci> Not really much to chair if there's nothing on the agenda
<jea> true
<jea> #topic Ubuntu 12.10
<sagaci> head_victim, if I don't get any from UDS, I'd like 10 or so
<jea> When is UDS?
<head_victim> No worries, happy to send them out in bunches like we ahve the last few releases.
<head_victim> I've only got one box left out of the 12.04 disks so we've done all right.
<jea> How many are in a box?
<head_victim> There's a bloke in northern NSW taking a few to markets and things doing well apparently.
<head_victim> Around 50  or so from memory.
<jea> That is good to hear
<head_victim> Actually, might have been something like 75.
<jea> All of the main translations were done for Quantal
<head_victim> So if anyone has anything coming up they'd like some official pressed DVDs (now they're too big for CDs) just sing out 
<jea> there are still quite a few to do, but I don't think any are too critical
<head_victim> There have been HEAPS of freeze exceptions this release
<md_5> present
<jea> many more than ususal
<jea> I hope the dev teams don't keep doing that for future releases
<jea> Are there any plans for release parties? 
<head_victim> md_5: saw the link you sent about the artwork, any plans to use it yet?
<jea> I know Brisbane is most likely not happening this time
<head_victim> I haven't heard of any unfortunately. I haven't been able to organise one in Brisbane but I was hoping someone else would step up.
<jea> and Sydney probably not also
<md_5> I dont plan to make any glamorous cds
<md_5> In this last release cycle I gave about 4 stock standard ones away
<head_victim> If anyone is involved in a LUG I'd suggest seeing if you can organise to make one of the regular meetings Ubuntu themed and hold that as a release party.
<jea> I will get around to the localisation package after this semester has finished
<jea> I also suggest we make a background image package that includes Australian images
<jea> Has anyone set up a PPA before, especially under a team?
<jea> If not, I will look into how to set it up
<head_victim> Nah I've never got that involved with dev work sorry.
<head_victim> It's always out there on the "to do list" somewhere.
<head_victim> Feel free to use the main U-AU one or create a subteam if you'd prefer.
<jea> Yeah, that is alright. I will see if I can get the main AU one to work
<jea> won't be for  a couple of months
<head_victim> No worries, just send an email to the list when it happens in case it accidentally causes some random LP emails
<jea> oh, I forgot about that
<head_victim> Might even rustle up some others wanting to help
<jea> Yes, hopefully it will
<head_victim> If you get stuck I'm sure there's a few friendly LP experts lurking around that may chime in
<sagaci> jea, localisation is much a to-do before 14.0.4
<sagaci> 04*
<head_victim> Yep, would be nice to have a trial run or two to iron out bugs. Not sure what I can do to help but if you think of anything sing out.
<jea> I think once the package is created, we can try installing it a few times
<jea> I am hoping it can be installed after installation, as well as built into the cd installer
<md_5> pretty sure there is no 'easy' way to customise the cd
<head_victim> md_5: They have announced they'd like to work on some localisations as a community so I think they're going to be willing to help out a little to make it happen
<jea> I'd say that is right. I think there is a way to include it though
<head_victim> Anyone else have much they wanted to say? Feel free to speak up and intro yourself if you're not familiar
<head_victim> Think we've come to a bit of a standstill.
<md_5> *tumbleweed*
<jea> If there is nothing else, I guess we may as well close the meeting
<jea> We did fairly well for a meeting without an agenda
<jea> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Oct 14 10:46:47 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-10-14-10.08.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-10-14-10.08.html
<head_victim> Feel free to hang around and chat, I'm sorry but I should head off. I have an exam Tuesday night.
<head_victim> Nothing like a last minute cram just to make sure.
<jea> I know the feeling
<jea> so much to do this week
<head_victim> The beauty of these little 6 - 7 week teaching periods I have is that you can't ever really afford to procrastinate much, no matter how hard I try.
#ubuntu-au 2013-10-07
<jared> I've forgotten so much wiki markup :/ I can't even make pictures look good anymore
<jea> I have to look at the wiki reference basically every time I edit a page
<jared> I'm playing with the verification application
<jared> I tried putting photos in
<jared> I can't get the text around it to play nice
<jared> maybe I'll just make the photos tiny
<jea> Photos are especially annoying in wikis
<jared> Think I fixed it
<jared> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/VerificationApplication2013\
<jared> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/VerificationApplication2013 event (without the \ on the end)
<jea> I think that looks good
<jared> Anything you think we should add?
<jea> The 1 month extension helps
<jea> Um, I can't think of much else to add
<jared> I tried to make it a bit easier to see what we have been able to achieve.
<jea> Yes, it is much clearer now
<jea> I guess we now need to attend a meeting somewhere?
<jared> Nah I think they're happy to do it via email. If you wanted to go to one I'm sure that would be fine
<jea> Email is easier for me
<jea> unless they have a time not at 3-6am
<jared> Emailed, updated bug and sent
<jea> Great!
<Noskcaj> jared, Would you mind spelling my name right on the wiki page? it's "Doak"
<jared> Noskcaj: my apologies :/
<Noskcaj> Just pointing it out. Do you want me to edit it?
<jared> Already done :)
<jared> Oh wait, internal server error
<jea> Noskcaj: that may have been me. What did I put down?
<jared> It still saved. jea in the "ubuntu members" section
<Noskcaj> jea, "Jackson Noak"
<jea> ah
<jea> It was most likely me. I was doing that section pretty quickly
<jea> Sorry
<jared> At least it's fixed, and proof it's being read :)
<jea> Yep, that is a good thing to know
#ubuntu-au 2013-10-10
<KUUGA-RX> The reasons for changing daylight savings date still makes me think.
<KUUGA-RX> It just makes sleeping harder.
#ubuntu-au 2013-10-12
<jared> Well the 13.10 upgrade seemed smooth enough.
<jacko> Hey
<jea> Hi
<jacko> B
<jacko> b
<jared> C
<jared> ?
<jea> I have no idea
<jea> Is 13.10 out now?
<jared> I think it's still beta
<jared> But near enoguh
<jea> ok
<jared> I have pretty basic needs mind you, chrome, xchat, kaffiene, amarok, virtualbox, rsync, skype & dropbox and I'm pretty much set.
#ubuntu-au 2014-10-06
<purencool>  good morning ubuntu lovers looking at awk today does not make any sense to me yet =) 
<kamkam_> hi
<kamkam_> join nectec
<kamkam_> cleear
<kamkam_> clear
#ubuntu-au 2014-10-07
<purencool> hi all I have been looking at awk or gawk do you guys use it?  It seems that other languages could do the same thing  in a cleaner way eg python
<jea> I haven't used awk much. It is pretty powerful though
#ubuntu-au 2014-10-08
<purencool> yes can see awks  power but when I should use it has got me baffled
<blahdeblah> purencool: awk is an example of a domain-specific language; you can do the same thing in other languages such as perl or python (in fact, there's a conversion script to make awk into perl), but you typically use less code and it works faster if you use awk.
<blahdeblah> Here's a practical example: http://libertysys.com.au/blog/an-interesting-performance-difference-between-perl-and-awk
<purencool> that is a huge gain in performance
<purencool> blahdeblah: I am not sure what you mean by domain specific language. Is awk or gawk a domain specific language because it  mainly the data in processes  text files so that its domain? It does not use namespacing  does it?
#ubuntu-au 2014-10-10
<live_> Hi guys, not sure if this is the correct area to ask for advice i do apologize  if this is the wrong area just seeking some advice on first time Linux install
<live_> sorry the first part of the sentence is missing
<live_> Not sure if this is the correct area to ask for advice on a new Linux install
<jea> It is a place you can ask about it
<live_> thanks appreciate it
<live_> Basically first time installing Pinguy OS, have three primary partitions already for Windows 7 and plenty of free space for the install. I'm aware i am limited to 4 primary partitions and have to use an extended partition but when i use the advance option to add the extended partition i'm not sure or see an area that states "create extended partition"
<jea> I can't say I am all that familiar with Pinguy OS
<live_> Ok no problem i was thinking as most distributions are based off Ubuntu i thought the installation would all be the same
<jea> Seems to be based on Ubuntu
<live_> from the little i know it is
<jea> Is there an option to use the free space available?
<live_> there is and it does offer options as in to set up a swap and root partition etc and another option in relation to mounting but no area that specifically states "extended partion"
<live_> is the extension or file system "Ext4" meaning extended partition 
<jea> Ext4 is the file system that will be used
<live_> from what i could see it stated it was a logical partition but i thought you create logical partitions within the main extended partition
<jea> I have a feeling that the installer will make the partitions in the way that is needed, without you having to specify extended and logical specifically
<live_> the first time i installed i chose the "alongside windows 7" basic option and i had issues with the grub loader, i did manage to get back into Windows 7 and checked how it was partitioned and it showed 5 primary partitions so i was thinking the auto install feature got it wrong and this affected or caused issues within the Grub boot loader
<jea> hmm, ok
<jea> What type of issues were you seeing with grub?
<live_> i was hoping to leave the 3 primary windows 7 alone add an extended partition manually and install Pinguy that way thinking this will avoid errors during boot load. Could not load Windows 7 with grub
<live_> I know Grub overwrites the Windows MBR and it is known to cause issues
<live_> for dual boot systems
<jea> I haven't done dual booting for a while, but I didn't have any issues with Win7 booting at all
<live_> I ran Linux Mint in a virtual box which is fine but felt a little slow  
<live_> i think the issue must be related to the 5 primary partitions the basic alongside install created well i hope lol
<live_> i'm a newbie so really have no idea other than the little i have researched
<jea> Have you tried the process outlined in http://askubuntu.com/a/164161 ?
<live_> Yeah i get a similar looking create partition box that sets the partition as logical, the mount point is left vacant for me to decide and i have no idea about what to use other than i think use "/"
<jea> yes, / would be required, seeing as that is the root partition (equivalent to C: on windows)
<live_> and no idea about the beginning and end part what to do
<live_> it has an install now button also but i wanted to make a data partition also
<live_> can i do that later after the install and also create another partition that can be used by windows 7
<jea> Yes, you could do it later
<live_> So i'm guessing if i choose to install the operating system using the logical partition option it will automatically created an extended primary partition for it
<live_> with a logical partition within a primary extension
<live_> i was thinking the root system to load up will need to be primary that is why you have to make an extension
<live_> i am probably wrong
<live_> and no idea if it will automatically create a swap file
<jea> If you don't do manual partitioning, then it will create the swap partition, etc for you
<jea> if you do entirely manual, then you need to create them yourself
<live_> yeah it created it automatically with the basic installer just not sure how to create each partition manually as it only offers a "install now" button
<jea> when you create the / partition, choose a size that leaves some free space, so you can create the rest
<live_> ok no problem will give that a try, sorry for taking up so much time 
<jea> that is alright
<live_> oh before i leave it has an option to download 3rd party software to play mp3's etc do i really need to use that or does Ubuntu have build in mp3 player software
<jea> um, I can't quite remember if there is anything to do mp3s
<jea> I suspect you would have to install the other, because from memory mp3 requires a licence
<live_> is that done through the software manager if i have to do it later
<live_> thanks again for all your help just great to be moving away from Windows for the first time i had no idea that Linux has come so far very easy to use with a GUI
#ubuntu-au 2014-10-12
<purencool> Hello ubuntu lovers. This weekend I had install  the rvm for developing sass. Boy was that painful =(. You can't use the repos for ruby in 14.04 it just breaks. 
<purencool> But we got there in the end
<purencool> To much linux on the weekend is not good for your brain =)
<lpotter> too much windows anytime is not good for your brain
#ubuntu-au 2015-10-08
<blacklab> I've got a noob questions about Vim. Is there a command for scrolling through screens, similar to using spacebar and b for scrolling through man pages?
#ubuntu-au 2019-10-11
<WaydeB> Hello! Was just wanting to know something
<WaydeB> I'm planing to setup a server that has some hard drives connected to it just to act as an in house file server. Am I better off to use a server version of ubuntu or just desktop?
